# iPad2 et vidéo sur téléviseur, quelle application ?



## ced68 (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad2 avec l'adaptateur HDMI pour regarder le contenu vidéo de mon iPad sur ma télé 102cm. Ca marche super avec les vidéos que j'ai transformées avec Handbrake et qui se trouve dans iTunes. Mais cette opération est assez longue et fastidieuse. 

J'utilise donc VLC pour regarder mes vidéos sur mon iPad, je n'ai pas trouvé de lecteur gratuit meilleur pour le moment (OPlayer Lite qui met une pub dans le bandeau noir...). Cependant, je me suis rendu compte que VLC ne passe pas la vidéo en plein écran sur la télé, mais reste à la résolution de l'iPad, en faisant un basique mirroring, alors qu'iTunes gère la sortie télé, et n'affiche rien sur l'iPad. 

Je cherche donc une appli qui fasse la même chose qu'iTunes, mais sans conversion de vidéo. Peut importe si elle est payante, je ne voudrais juste pas acheter une appli pour rien, si celle-ci n'a pas cette fonctionnalité !

Merci de votre aide !
Cédric


----------



## southpark (13 Mai 2011)

salut , 

si tu parle de lire directement les divx sur la TV via iPad , moi je fait comme ceci je met le divx sur oplayer HD branche l'Ipad sur la TV et dans réglage de Oplayer j'active la sortie TV et ça va nikel 

Attention chez moi avec l'application cineXPlayer pas possible d'activer la sortie TV


----------



## ced68 (16 Mai 2011)

Donc l'affichage de l'iPad, passe bien en plein écran sur ta télé ? 

As-tu (ou quelqu'un d'autre) essayé d'autres applis ?


----------



## southpark (17 Mai 2011)

en faite l'affichage de l'iPad non , mais l'affichage de la video avec Oplayer HD s'affiche suivant le format de la video 

Exemple sans la sortie TV activé et une deuxième photos  avec sortie TV activé


----------



## ced68 (17 Mai 2011)

Oui c'est exactement ce que je voulais, que le film bascule en plein écran lors de la lecture 

Merci de tes photos !


----------



## southpark (17 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Oui c'est exactement ce que je voulais, que le film bascule en plein écran lors de la lecture
> 
> Merci de tes photos !



de rien 

ça c'est l'application Oplayer HD , tient nous au courant si tu est satisfait de l'appli si tu l'achète


----------



## ced68 (19 Mai 2011)

Salut tout le monde, 
J'ai donc acheté OPlayerHD et cette application fait ce que je voulais ! Je peux regarder mes vidéos stockées sur l'iPad sur ma télé ! 

Après l'interface de cette application est... très "windowsienne" avec un explorateur de fichier pour rechercher ses vidéos. Et je pourrais regretter que ça ne bascule pas automatiquement en plein écran sur la télé quand la vidéo est lancée, il faut au préalable aller dans les réglages et activer l'option Sortie TV.

Mais bon, j'ai ce que je voulais ! 
Merci


----------



## southpark (19 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> J'ai donc acheté OPlayerHD et cette application fait ce que je voulais ! Je peux regarder mes vidéos stockées sur l'iPad sur ma télé !
> 
> Après l'interface de cette application est... très "windowsienne" avec un explorateur de fichier pour rechercher ses vidéos. Et je pourrais regretter que ça ne bascule pas automatiquement en plein écran sur la télé quand la vidéo est lancée, il faut au préalable aller dans les réglages et activer l'option Sortie TV.
> ...



content d'avoir put t'aider


----------



## Tosay (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

Je relance ce topic car j'ai acheté un kit HDMI et je n'arrive pas à avoir le plein écran dans mes vidéos 

J'ai essayé AVplayer mais en sortant la vidéo sur mon écran (petite icone à droite) je n'ai qu'un petit carré.

J'ai essayé Oplayer HD lite et j'ai le même problème (en activant la sortie TV)...

Des idées ??

Je vais faire un test avec d'autres vidéos pour voir...

EDIT

*Je viens de faire un test avec le film Camping:*
Sur AVPlayer, il n'y a aucune différence entre la sortie TV activé et non
Sur Oplayer lite, c'est la même chose  

Vous pensez que ce défaut (sur Oplayer) vient du fait que je n'ai pas la version payante ?)

Heupe


----------

